# Will 100% cotton yarn shrink?



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'd love to make a cardigan of Sugar and Cream, which is is 100% cotton. As I'm thinking it thru and swatching It occurs to me --Will my creation shrink in the wash????

I don't even know how to shrink cotton! We certainly are spoiled in this day and age. (Do know how to shrink wool, tho. :XD: )  

If I wanted to test it, should I wash in hot water and rinse in cold and throw in the dryer on Hi?

Does anyone know?


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I have only used cotton yarn for wash cloths and yes it does shrink but you can stretch it back out when wet. Don't put in the dryer. Try knitting a swatch, measure it, wash it and then measure again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*Mercerized* cotton won't shrink appreciably. The Sugar and Cream will probably shrink, but it will also stretch out in wear - just the way 100% cotton jeans do.

I haven't made a cardigan from worsted weight cotton (Sugar and Creme), but I've seen others on KP stating that it'll stretch out far beyond your expectations. The bigger the garment, the worse the problem. Kid-sized will probably be OK; my multi-X size would probably stretch down to my knees!

Note! Wool shrinks permanently; cotton does not.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Make a decent size swatch and wash it at the hottest water setting and also through the hottest dryer setting to get all the shrinkage out of it. Once you've done that, it shouldn't shrink much more after that. In my experience, a lot of cottons will stretch out again in the length (if it's a sweater or other wearable item) when you hang them, or if you wet them. Also, I would Google 'knitting with cotton' and get some tips there.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I think that sugar and cream will be way to heavy in the end. I would use something that is cotton blend.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

Knitpicks has a CotLin that might be a better choice. Yes, sugar and cream and peaches and creme shrink when laundered and machine dried. I agree that worsted weight cotton might be a bit heavy but if u hang it up while wet, that minimizes the shrinkage.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

So it Sugar and Cream stretches too? 

Is it stretching because the garment weighs a lot and it is being pulled by it's own weight? Or is it stretching because the yarn gets longer when it's wet. 

I had a problem with a pair of socks knitted in a bamboo blend that got so long when wet that I was thinking "Leotards!", but came back to where it belonged when it was dry.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Do a swatch, wash as you would wash your sweater when done, and dry the same way you would dry your sweater. That will let you know. Don't ever ever hang cotton to dry. Unlike towels and sheets a sweater is a whole different animal. You hang it and it will stretch to to ground from the weight as it dries because the norm is that it will dry from the top to the bottom and all the moisture will be at the bottom before it is completely dry. There is a DK weight cotton that looks really nice and would not be near as heavy, and I have seen others who have made cotton sweaters on here. 
Quite frankly, I would not make a cotton sweater for myself, but not because I don't like cotton, I am just too fat!!! It would take me years to make myself one these days.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes Sugar & Cream stretches when wet. All I've ever made are wash cloths and potholders. The washcloths stretch when wet, but shrink back when you wash and dry them on a hot setting (to sterilize). I'd never knit a wearable item with it. If you really want to use 100% cotton to make a sweater, you could try Patons Grace cotton. It is nice to knit with. A new cotton yarn I've been meaning to try is called Sinfonia that won't fade or stretch out of shape. Just make sure to read their washing instructions. Here are the links.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-north-america-grace/projects?page=4

http://creativeyarnsource.com/sinfonia.html


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Please don't make your cardigan with Sugar & Cream. They are a lot of better quality cotton yarn out their than that.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

I made a baby sweater for my niece's baby out of Sugar and Cream and was very unhappy with it. It was coarse and heavy and took ages to dry in the dryer. It did stretch a lot when wet, but went back to size in the dryer. I am still a little embarrassed that I gave her this unappealing baby sweater. I think you'll be happier with a different cotton yarn. Maybe Takhi Cotton Classic, or Classic Elite Provence. I've been happy with both of those.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I, too, have made cardigans from Sugar and Cream. Wonderful for summer but oh my, they did stretch. I ended up giving both sweaters to my aunt. I am 5'2" and she is 5'10". She loved them! I miss them.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Sugar and cream is for dishcloths, pot holders and soap sacks. It is too heavy and stretches wayyyyyyy too much for wearable items. Patrons grace is great for baby items as it is lighter in weight and has wonderful colours and more importantly does not break the bank.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently knitted 2 baby blankets in pure cotton. I washed them both in the washing machine in luke warm water and tumble dried them both. They may have ended up minimally smaller, but I couldn't tell. They looked great after the tumble dry.
One was Bendigo Woollen mills 8 ply and the other was Lyscot cotton, supposedly mercerised, but minimally in my opinion.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I was told by Lily yarns that the Sugar'n Cream is NOT mercerized so there will be some shrinkage.
Try a larger swatch and wash then dry it. Make sure to outline it on a piece of paper before you wash it. The compare the washed one to it.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I think that sugar and cream will be way to heavy in the end. I would use something that is cotton blend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

It's not good for garments. It is dense, it weighs a ton, and it stretches itself out into a long narrow garment by the end of the day.

It's too thick for summer. It's not insulating enough for winter -- no loft or air trapped in the fibers.

It pills easily. The colors run.

I've made a pullover out of sugar and cream. It's like cardboard.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/AmyClaire/cotton-sweater-with-stars

If you are hell-bent on cotton, find a finer gauge pattern and use a thinner (and mercerized) yarn.

**Always wash your swatch** as you will treat your finished garment. This is true for cotton, and *every other yarn.*

I hope you make the sweater of your dreams! Sugar and Cream is a nightmare for garments.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

why not try a nice cotton linen blend


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

I once many years ago used sugar and cream to make a sweater and it stretched out so much, it ended up much to long . I would use a better quality cotton. Sugar and cream is great for dishcloths.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

AmyClaire said:


> It's not good for garments. It is dense, it weighs a ton, and it stretches itself out into a long narrow garment by the end of the day.
> 
> It's too thick for summer. It's not insulating enough for winter -- no loft or air trapped in the fibers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I knew the sweater would really be more a "jacket". But............ It comes in a very subtle light green to a very light green that is really an off white. It looks, IMHO, great in seed stitch. It's the coloration that got to me.

But the stretchiness you and others mention----- :-(


----------

